# ballyst help please



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

ok since i am striking out here trying to locate the proper ballyst for this hood .i am gonna try a new approach i would like to replace two of the ballyst with new high output ballyst t5 for my cube tank . can anyone help me and tell me where to find some ballyst i have tried everywhere and am striking out i need them for my cube tank i dlike to have corals in the tank and want them to grow as of now i do not see any growth with new bulbs as the ballyst are not high out put i will rewire the ballyst and run them under the staad so size now does not matter anyone can help me with some part numbers or advice would be greatly appreciated 
thanks again 
tom


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I got a couple from Supreme Electric in Markham. They had to special order them for me, about 25 bucks a piece or something like that. I can get the part number when I get home. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ballyst*

Ure the best kevin thanks man what kind of bulbs are
U running
Thanks again 
Tom


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

tom g said:


> Ure the best kevin thanks man what kind of bulbs are
> U running
> Thanks again
> Tom


The ballast unit that I got was rated for 1 or 2 bulbs (depending on wiring configuration), up to 39 watts each bulb (possibly rated for more watts per bulb, but I can't remember). Been using two of them for a year now running all 39 watt bulbs, various 14K-actinic bulbs

Model number: Symban Lighting SLFE-254T5HO-120MV-90C

Hope that helps.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*ballyst help*

ok gang finally got a new ballyst for my tank today wired up and working 
need some input on what ice cap 660-009. can anyone rec any bulb prefferances and where to get them from i have four bulbs so i am assuming for my 29 bio cube ( look alike ) it would be 2 actinics and 2 10 000 daylight -high outputs , but is any combo any better then the other any help would be greatly appreciated thanks 
tom


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

tom g said:


> ok gang finally got a new ballyst for my tank today wired up and working
> need some input on what ice cap 660-009. can anyone rec any bulb prefferances and where to get them from i have four bulbs so i am assuming for my 29 bio cube ( look alike ) it would be 2 actinics and 2 10 000 daylight -high outputs , but is any combo any better then the other any help would be greatly appreciated thanks
> tom


Try 2x Korallen-Zucht 24K, 1x Fiji purple and 1x actinic. Good balance of colour plus spectrum that the corals need IMHO. I got mine from SUM


----------

